# Fisher Joystick Repair ??



## RVRCRK (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone have schematics/repair instructions for the Fisher Joystick? I think I have a bad resistor... Thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

NOPE, you wont find them either, DD doesnt like to share the schematics for the controllers or the iso mods.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I made one from my joy stick


----------

